# ISS photo timelapse



## Peter1986C (Dec 8, 2013)

Amazing timelapse IMHO.


----------



## Kreij (Dec 9, 2013)

Very cool. Thanks for posting Chev.


----------



## slightlystoopid (Dec 12, 2013)

Wow. Such a beautiful sight.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 12, 2013)

music from the movie Sunshine.


----------



## Sasqui (Dec 12, 2013)

That was truly an experience, thanks for posting!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 12, 2013)

makes me want to play kerbal space program.


----------



## HossHuge (Dec 13, 2013)

Top three jobs in the world.

1. Astronaut 
2. Porn star
3. Professional hockey player


----------



## kn00tcn (Dec 13, 2013)

HossHuge said:


> Top three jobs in the world.
> 
> 1. Astronaut
> 2. Porn star
> 3. Professional hockey player



so you're saying we should have a nude hockey game in space with dildo sticks, i'll set up the cameras


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 20, 2013)

I think Ive been to this club before.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jan 3, 2014)

Video gives me the chills, truly awesome


----------



## Drone (Jan 9, 2014)

New video, 4 Hours On Space Station - 3 Sunrises, 2 Sunsets:


----------



## Drone (Apr 30, 2014)

New video Earth from orbit 2013


----------



## Drone (May 20, 2014)

Legendary *Pink Floyd* is counting down to the launch of something on May 20, and is using stunning views from the ISS to do it.


----------



## HammerON (May 20, 2014)

Drone said:


> Legendary *Pink Floyd* is counting down to the launch of something on May 20, and is using stunning views from the ISS to do it.


Very interesting...
I take it that they are showing Chernobyl the last part of the vid. I am not sure of the connection though to ISS.


----------



## Peter1986C (May 20, 2014)

Well, I do not know why Chernobyl Pripyat is in the video either, yet it was a good watch/listen.


----------



## Peter1986C (Jun 6, 2014)

ISS tour with André Kuipers:


----------



## Jetster (Jun 6, 2014)




----------



## Drone (Jun 13, 2014)




----------



## Drone (Jul 16, 2014)




----------



## Peter1986C (Jul 16, 2014)

He (Reid Wiseman) uses Twitter a lot lately, with awesome pics from the cupola.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 16, 2014)

Drone said:


>



And it's about as disinteresting as most Vine videos as well!


----------



## Drone (Jul 16, 2014)

Easy Rhino said:


> And it's about as disinteresting as most Vine videos as well!


boring or not at least it's better than celebs selfies


----------



## Drone (Aug 12, 2014)




----------



## Drone (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## Drone (Aug 26, 2014)

New video: ISS flies through aurora


----------



## Drone (Sep 9, 2014)




----------



## Drone (Sep 21, 2014)




----------



## Drone (Sep 25, 2014)




----------



## Drone (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## revin (Sep 30, 2014)

Drone said:


>


Was that a Comet at 2.00 ?? !!!


----------



## Drone (Sep 30, 2014)

revin said:


> Was that a Comet at 2.00 ?? !!!


That's right


----------



## Drone (Oct 8, 2014)

new image of spacewalk


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 9, 2014)

I have seen a few minutes of the live stream about it.


----------



## Drone (Oct 13, 2014)

Unrelated but I'll post it here anyway:

View of Earth and Mars from Lunar orbit


----------



## Drone (Oct 15, 2014)

New spacewalk photo and full photo of ISS


----------



## Drone (Oct 28, 2014)

Beautiful video


----------



## Drone (Oct 30, 2014)

new image of sunrise from ISS


----------



## Drone (Nov 9, 2014)




----------



## Drone (Nov 10, 2014)

no cgi ever can create such sexy and beautiful fx:


----------



## Drone (Nov 20, 2014)




----------



## Drone (Dec 12, 2014)




----------



## Drone (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## Drone (Dec 19, 2014)




----------



## Drone (Dec 28, 2014)




----------



## Drone (Jan 20, 2015)

ISS over Earth















Source

http://spaceref.com/

Beautiful Earth (Wintery Northern Hemisphere)






Full Moon






Barry Wilmore Looks Out of the Cupola






Interior view from the ISS Cupola






http://www.nasa.gov/mission_pages/station/multimedia/


----------



## kikicoco1334 (Jan 28, 2015)

I really miss that webcam they put on the space station last year and you can stream it...


----------



## Drone (Feb 9, 2015)

new shots


----------



## Drone (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## Drone (Feb 13, 2015)

New images











Dragon space freighter being recovered Tuesday about 259 miles southwest of Long Beach, California


----------



## Drone (Feb 14, 2015)

Dragon capture


----------



## bonehead123 (Feb 14, 2015)

cool pics, thanks for sharing !


----------



## Drone (Sep 3, 2015)

Soyuz Snaps Amazing View of ISS Dock Switch


----------



## Drone (Sep 8, 2015)




----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Sep 9, 2015)

This composite photo made from five images shows the International Space Station crossing the sun’s face on Sept. 6, 2015. The images were captured from Shenandoah National Park in Virginia.







The ISS is currently staffed by nine space fliers. But three of them — cosmonaut Gennady Padalka, Denmark's Andreas Mogensen and Kazakhstan's Aidyn Aimbetov — will come back to Earth Saturday (Sept. 12), returning the orbiting lab to its normal complement of six crewmembers.






*Facts about the International Space Station*

The ISS solar array surface area could cover the U.S. Senate Chamber three times over. 
ISS has an internal pressurized volume of 33,023 cubic feet, or equal that of a Boeing 747. 
The solar array wingspan (240 feet / 73 meters) is longer than that of a Boeing 777 200/300 model, which is 212 feet (64.6 m). 
Fifty-two computers control the systems on the ISS. 
More than 115 space flights were conducted on five different types of launch vehicles over the course of the station’s construction. 
The ISS is almost four times as large as the Russian space station Mir, and about five times as large as the U.S. Skylab. 
Some 3.3 million lines of software code on the ground supports 1.8 million lines of flight software code. 
About 8 miles (12.8 km) of wire connects the electrical power system. 
In the International Space Station’s U.S. segment alone, 1.5 million lines of flight software code run on 44 computers communicating via 100 data networks transferring 400,000 signals (e.g. pressure or temperature measurements, valve positions, etc.). 
Main U.S. control computers have 1.5 gigabytes of total main hard drive storage in the U.S. segment. Modern PCs have about 500-gigabyte hard drives. 
The entire 55-foot robot arm assembly is capable of lifting 220,000 lbs., which is the weight of a space shuttle orbiter. 
The 75 to 90 kilowatts of power for the ISS is supplied by an acre of solar panels.


----------



## Drone (Oct 2, 2015)




----------



## Drone (Oct 6, 2015)




----------



## Drone (Oct 7, 2015)




----------



## Drone (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## manofthem (Oct 9, 2015)

Last Friday evening I got to see the ISS pass overhead right at twilight.  Sun had just set a little before, but the ISS was glistening like a very bright star against a darkening blue sky.  It was rather impressive to see, pretty awesome. 

Love those videos @Drone


----------



## Drone (Oct 9, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Last Friday evening I got to see the ISS pass overhead right at twilight.  Sun had just set a little before, but the ISS was glistening like a very bright star against a darkening blue sky.  It was rather impressive to see, pretty awesome.
> 
> Love those videos @Drone



I wouldn't be able to do that. Crappy skies here and my eagle eyesight isn't that "eagle" anymore


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 9, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Main U.S. control computers have 1.5 gigabytes of total main hard drive storage in the U.S. segment. Modern PCs have about 500-gigabyte hard drives.


They literally have computers built in the 1960s at NASA facilities because they keep equipment for every related project still in operation.  I believe the oldest computers are used for the Voyagers (first launched 1977).

I think they built a new control system fairly recently but the old system is still fully operational for the old projects.  I don't think they staff both simultaneously--they move between the two as needed.


I was hoping that list said how fast ISS was moving.  Nope, I Googled it though: 17,100 mph (7.66 km/s) at an altitude of 254-258 miles (409-416 km).


What's mind boggling is that ISS astronauts see the footage recorded literally about 25 times/day.  For long duration stays, I imagine it becomes benign.


----------



## Drone (Oct 11, 2015)

Playing hide and seek with Sun










Moonset


----------



## Drone (Oct 20, 2015)

Lunar Lens Flare










Hurricane Olaf


----------



## Drone (Oct 21, 2015)




----------



## Drone (Oct 24, 2015)




----------



## Drone (Oct 25, 2015)

СОЮЗ and its launch pad












Milky Way from ISS


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 25, 2015)

That looks nothing like Cape Canaveral.   Equivalent:




...okay, maybe much larger.  Still, they're a world apart: metaphorically and literally.


----------



## Drone (Oct 27, 2015)

Another aurora


----------



## Drone (Nov 3, 2015)

ISS is 15 now!















And check this project

The High Definition Earth Viewing (HDEV) experiment aboard the ISS was activated April 30, 2014. It is mounted on the External Payload Facility of the ESA's Columbus module. This experiment includes several commercial HD video cameras aimed at the Earth which are enclosed in a pressurized and temperature controlled housing. While the experiment is operational, views will typically sequence though the different cameras. Between camera switches, a gray and then black color slate will briefly appear.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 17, 2015)

Power crisis on space station: Short circuit leaves astronauts in need of a rocket delivery of spare parts









NASA said Monday the six astronauts were left with one less power channel Friday.
A short circuit in equipment on the station's framework is to blame.

The short apparently tripped a current-switching device, resulting in the loss of one of eight channels used to power the orbiting lab.

The affected systems were switched to alternate lines

A similar failure in 2014 required spacewalking repairs.

No good spare parts for the job are on board. NASA plans to launch a replacement on a SpaceX delivery scheduled sometime early next year, Huot said.

SpaceX has been grounded since a failed launch in June.


NASA's other commercial supplier, Orbital ATK,  https://www.orbitalatk.com/ 






is on track to make a station shipment in just over two weeks following a one-year hiatus caused by its own launch explosion.





Barry "Butch" Wilmore begins a spacewalk to wire the International Space Station in preparation for the arrival in July of the international docking port for the Boeing and Space-X commercial crew vehicles. The station has taken a power hit, and spacewalking repairs may be needed. First, though, a replacement part must be delivered via rocket.


----------



## Drone (Nov 21, 2015)




----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 24, 2015)

perhaps not quite the right thread but i am sure its ok

Scanning camera on the ISS will capture fires, floods and droughts on Earth


From November 2016, the station is going to be fitted with a new 'space camera' able to monitor natural phenomena such as fires, floods and droughts. The device is being developed by La Trobe University in Melbourne in partnership with Germany's space agency

Called DLR Earth Sensing Imaging Spectrometer (Desis), the camera can scan multiple bands of light that are invisible to the human eye to spot environmental changes quickly.





just a nice pic



Following three months of testing, in 2017 the camera will eventually become part of the station's current imaging apparatus - the Multi-User System for Earth Sensing (Muses).
Muses combines three observation tools able to see from the visible spectrum to near infra-red frequencies.
Desis itself makes use of hyper-spectral imaging.

It combines adaptive optic techniques with advanced hardware and software that make it adept at handling even the most complex or subtle changes in images.

In an interview with Mashable, La Trobe University's research fellow Peter Moar said that, although he could not disclose too many details, he explained: 'There are new optics in this camera that will allow us to take unique images that haven't been done to date, and that will contain new information,'


The university's website described the platform as 'compact', and explained that cameras operating in space have to be light, be able to work in absence of gravity and need no lubrication.
Images from Desis will be used for disaster response and prevention, but also for agricultural planning.
'The camera will be used to provide an update on the state of crops,' Moar continued.
'It will also analyse damage after floods and hailstorms, detect and monitor bushfires, and calculate fuel loads in the forest and landscape to help with fire management.'
La Trobe has called Desis the first-ever ISS contract for an Australian university.

The university has previously been praised for its imaging work, thanks to its radar-based observation platform Tiger.
Tiger constantly monitors the pole to study the interaction between our planet and solar winds.

http://www.tiger.latrobe.edu.au/


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Dec 8, 2015)

ISS News

Nasa says it will only fund the ISS until 2028, at the latest, so that it can focus its resources elsewhere.

Among other things, the space agency says it wants to focus on its goal of taking humans to moon's orbit -  which is also known as cislunar space
http://spacenews.com/nasa-developing-plans-for-human-missions-to-cislunar-space-in-2020s/

'We're going to get out of ISS as quickly as we can,' said William Gerstenmaier, Nasa's chief of human spaceflight, last week.

'Whether it gets filled in by the private sector or not, Nasa's vision is we're trying to move out.'

Gerstenmaier made those comments during a meeting of Nasa's advisory council at Johnson Space Center, according to an in-depth report by Ars Technia.

Nasa's budget, now about $3 billion annually, is expected to rise to about $4 billion by 2020.


----------



## Drone (Jan 30, 2016)




----------



## Drone (Jan 31, 2016)




----------



## Drone (Feb 1, 2016)

New images and video


----------



## Drone (Feb 2, 2016)

not exactly ISS but cool video of Northeast U.S. Blizzard Seen From Space


----------



## Drone (Feb 5, 2016)

new photos from Scott Kelly on twitter






















and a new timelapse by Riccardo Rossi from ISAA


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 9, 2016)

Just released


----------



## Drone (Feb 17, 2016)

And new video


----------



## Drone (Feb 25, 2016)




----------



## Drone (Mar 8, 2016)

4 beautiful timelapses by Crew Observations group @ NASA Johnson Space Center [NASACrewEarthObs]





































And two new images by Tim Peake


----------



## Drone (Mar 30, 2016)

new shots and a video


----------



## Drone (Apr 3, 2016)

ISS 360: Destiny










Egypt from space:


----------



## Drone (Apr 15, 2016)

Rise & shine!















ISS circus lol what the ....


and finally the latest and greatest timelapse


----------



## Drone (Apr 18, 2016)




----------



## Drone (Sep 9, 2016)

2 new timelapses from ISAA


----------



## Drone (Sep 18, 2016)

2 new timelapse videos from ISAA


----------



## Drone (Oct 14, 2016)

ISS Timelapses by ISAA - Another Peek at Hurricane Matthew


----------



## Drone (Oct 25, 2016)

New image, timelapse and info


----------



## Drone (Oct 29, 2016)

ISS Timelapse - Relaxing Aurora (October 25)


----------



## Drone (Nov 20, 2018)




----------

